# My wife and I opened our store today.



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

We make furniture and signs from reclaimed lumber. And sell home decor we buy wholesale. We've been remodeling our store for the last few years and finally opened today!


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Good luck with the store. The store looks "comfortable", which hopefully, will sell more stuff.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

congrats!!!!!!


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Congratulations, looks great!


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nice!!

I'm in the NWA area about once a week, will have to stop in and check you out.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Great news.

There is a lot of pride in owning your own business. There is also a lot of work.

My wife and I owned a business for 18 years and sold it in 1998. Bought it a few months before retiring from the AF. Now we miss our many customers. You will probably find that the customers are your biggest joy.

George


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Congrats on the fine store! I was interested in the kid's table and chairs in the sixth picture. That brought to mind a future project. My son's kids are home-schooled. They are looking to buy or build a bigger house. My wife and I thought of making a desk and chair set for each of the kids. Might have to design it to grow with them.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

That looks like a really nice store - great job! Is your shop at the store or at home?


----------



## nxtgeneration (Feb 22, 2016)

Looks great! Good luck!


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

All the best on your store - looks interesting.


----------



## Jig_saw (May 17, 2015)

Cool! Will you guys give a discount to WWT members? Just kidding


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

big move, best of luck! 


doubt you will have time to come back and read this though!!


----------



## nxtgeneration (Feb 22, 2016)

Looks like the dog is liking the store as well!


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Looks nice, good luck


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

difalkner said:


> That looks like a really nice store - great job! Is your shop at the store or at home?



It's in the store. I have it walled off with windows so you can see in. We'll see how well that works out. Too early to tell yet.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

And our home is right out back


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

shoot summ said:


> Very nice!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the NWA area about once a week, will have to stop in and check you out.



That'd be cool. Hollar at me when you come in. 1904 n College Fayetteville


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

michaelpugh said:


> It's in the store. I have it walled off with windows so you can see in. We'll see how well that works out. Too early to tell yet.
> View attachment 285177


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

That's awesome! Congrats!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Gotta' say I envy your setup - very nice!!


----------



## gmcooter#2 (Oct 22, 2016)

Congrats. Wish you were closer to WV. My wife and I sell our models and toys at craft shows. I'd like to have a store where I could sell some of our work. I'd never think of a store myself. Hope you do well.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Catpower said:


> Now you will have to keep your shop clean, everybody will be watching you LOL



I know. The first two days we've been open I've spent in the store. My shop is a disaster right now while we were trying to get everything done and ready to open. So the light has been off and hope nobody notices the mess in there


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks very tempting. Unfortunately I live on the other end of the globe...


----------



## GFOviedo (Nov 3, 2016)

Congrats. Looks good. I wish you and your wife the best!


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Well guys we've been open 1 1/2 months and it's been awesome so far. We've sold lots of furniture and lots of home decor. We've decided to stop taking custom orders because we don't have time to build them and keep furniture in the store. It was scary stepping out but man it has paid off. We have a great location and set up that everyone loves. So far so good!!


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Very very very very nice! Good luck with it and don't let your drunk uncle run it for you when you go on vacation..


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

michaelpugh said:


> Well guys we've been open 1 1/2 months and it's been awesome so far. We've sold lots of furniture and lots of home decor. We've decided to stop taking custom orders because we don't have time to build them and keep furniture in the store. It was scary stepping out but man it has paid off. We have a great location and set up that everyone loves. So far so good!!


That's GREAT!!! Taking that step is scary ESPECIALLY when it's a BIG step. I've lived that step since 1983. IF you continue to stay sold out after the new has worn off then you need to raise your prices.

Remember a profitable business is a self supporting business....IT pays for everything including healthcare and life's essientials that support you and your family. Keep up good books/accounting, they'll tell you everything. I've used mine many times to see IF I was where I needed to be profit wise AND KNOW exactly what I need bottom line to survive. Sometimes you'll be surprised what it cost to do business just to keep the doors open. You'll definitely have a better understanding on why companies need so much to be profitable.

Again CONGRATS!!! :grin: :thumbsup: :smile3: Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Roybrew (Nov 2, 2016)

Looks great! Yes I bet that is a huge step. Wish you the best.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

nxtgeneration said:


> Looks like the dog is liking the store as well!


He's Chief of Security:laugh2:


----------



## clschaffer (Mar 26, 2017)

Congrats and Best of Luck To You!!!


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

Great news, glad it is working out for you

The only thing that might be a problem is, if you make a hobby into a living the fun sometimes goes away

I have had many many people tell me I should go into woodworking as a living, and that is the reason why I never did, if you HAVE to do it it ain't fun, anyway I was making more money in HVAC/R in Texas that I would ever have doing wood working, I do woodworking at my own pace, and since I am getting older my pace is slower, you might even have to drive a fence post beside me to see if I really am moving some days LOL


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 20, 2012)

Catpower said:


> The only thing that might be a problem is, if you make a hobby into a living the fun sometimes goes away


I think you have a point, Catpower. Once it becomes a living, you start having to satisfy somebody else, not yourself.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

We sell a lot of home decor that we buy wholesale. The furniture has gotten a little out of control with the custom orders. But we are stopping the custom orders and just building for the store. Because we want to keep this fun. And yes, the hobby has become stressful with the custom orders. But we're pulling it back to get back to the fun. We'll see...


----------

